# Scratch repair on flat finish S-works frame



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a matte finish S-works frame that I put a small scratch in.
Any way to buff it out?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bootsie_cat said:


> I have a matte finish S-works frame that I put a small scratch in.
> Any way to buff it out?


Don't know about buffing it out, but here's an excerpt from Specs FAQ's:

Question:
Curious what is the best method for repairing (or making less visible) a small scratch on my matte carbon frame. The surface scratch can be felt by rubbing with my fingernail, and is only about 1/2" diameter and the shape of a circle. This was caused by a cable under my downtube rubbing on my Tarmac frame during transport with a bike rack.

Stuart Mar 31, 2013 05:41AM PDT
While you wait for Specialized to answer you, I suggest Testers or Tamiya model paint. You can find it at a local hobby shop. Check them out online. If you are really fussy, some high-end bike shops have a paint touch up guy or will point you in the right direction.

Stuart Mar 31, 2013 06:05AM PDT
Testors not Testers, mispelled it...need more java...

Kyle Blomquist Apr 01, 2013 01:00PM PDT SPECIALIZED Agent
Ryan,

Stuart is absolutely correct on that. Model paint is a great option for DYI, otherwise certain shops are willing to help with a little touch-up paint for you.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Stuart is absolutely correct on that. Model paint is a great option for DYI, otherwise certain shops are willing to help with a little touch-up paint for you.


Second model paint. You can get it in flat finish and a few different colors to mix and get a really close match. And its cheap and pretty durable.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

The model paint is a great idea. During my teen years I've been and avid modellist,get the Tamiya paint.


----------

